# Got my new boys today, weighed them today



## RPC (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I went back down to Roll Farm's today. It hasn't even been a week since I was last down there. I have seen her more this week then I have seen my own father and he is 7 miles down the rd. Well I picked up Caliber and Nubian. Yes that is right the second boy doesn't have a name yet so he is just being called Nubian. I am going to wait and see what my girls have and if we need him for 4-H then that child will get to name him. Since it was dark when we got home I didn't get any real good pictures but here are some to hold you over.


----------



## elevan (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Emily I am really enjoying having babies again but I am so nervous. I am never this nervous with dam raised babies because I feel like there mom is there to keep them happy, healthy, fed and warm at all times.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL - I worry so much more over dam-raised kids (at first, anyway).

They'll be fine.


----------



## neener92 (Dec 15, 2011)

They are adorable! Congrats! Caliber is so thick!


----------



## RPC (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes he is I really like him. He also had just eaten in that photo. Well Kim I hope you are right but I will probably check on them all night.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations!  Hope all went well through the night and your new babies are settling down nicely.  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 16, 2011)

Awwwww! I am so jealous!  I wish I could raise bottle babies... but nooooo... I have to work.  BLA!  
*Sigh* April seems so far away (that is when all my does are kidding)


----------



## RPC (Dec 16, 2011)

The made it thru the night and have had their morning bottles already. They are getting them an hour earlier here since I have to be at work at 8 and that's when Kim normally feeds them. They seem happy so that is a plus. Last night I started freaking out since I had only raised 1 bottle baby and asked Kim a million questions it felt like and even though I knew the answers it was still nice for her to tell them to me. It sure made me feel better that she was right there to help me threw it. Thanks Kim. Well Have a good day everyone and hopefully I can get some better pictures when I get home from work.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 16, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> *Sigh* April seems so far away (that is when all my does are kidding)


Me too .. WHY do I have to wait sooooo long ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are gorgeous babies !!!   good job !!!


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh they are so adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome babies.  So this weekend, we will get some pics in the day light?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Awesome babies.  So this weekend, we will get some pics in the day light?


I hope so !!!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Dec 16, 2011)

congrats on your new little ones... can't wait to see more pictures nothing better than babie goaties


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting pictures! They are adorable! Congrats.


----------



## RPC (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes I will get more pictures when I am home while the sun is out.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Yes I will get more pictures when I am home while the sun is out.


YAH !!!  Can't wait !!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2011)

Fibber.  
No new pics????


----------



## RPC (Dec 17, 2011)

Kim that's because I didn't get home till it was dark last night I am going to go out in a bit to try and take some. Those boys don't stay far enough away to get pictures.


----------



## RPC (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I feel like I took a million pictures of them but here are 5
This is Nubian





This is Caliber




This is both of them with Caliber eating my pants. Mind you he just drank 20oz. 30 minutes before these photos.




Caliber trying to jump as high as Nubian




Nubian being a show off to Caliber





Well that's it for now I hope you like them.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 17, 2011)

Love the pics.  Thanks!!!

I love Nubian ears.  If only they could use them to fly.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

Absolutely!

Thanks!  Beautiful boys.  Roll does a good job doesn't she.  Might definitely be a worthwhile adventure driving out there some day.  

Wishing you all the luck with your new boys.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

I LOVE the picture of Caliber sucking on your jeans.


----------



## RPC (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone I am really having a blast with them.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2011)

I think we should call that long-eared child "Dumbo" until he gets a REAL name.

I'm not sure where those ears came from...Derri nor Chaos have such long ears.  

Man, Caliber has his daddy's big head.  

Tell them I said hello.....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think we should call that long-eared child "Dumbo" until he gets a REAL name.
> 
> I'm not sure where those ears came from...Derri nor Chaos have such long ears.
> 
> ...


Don't make fun of his ears Roll.  You will make him self conscious.  I love his ears.  And if I remember my Disney movies, Dumbo became a Hero.  Good name.

K


----------



## RPC (Dec 18, 2011)

Those ears look like he came from Risque. They are both a lot of fun and I really enjoy playing out in the barn with them.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff (my dh)  'plays bunnies'.
Roger 'plays goats'.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 18, 2011)

They really are cute little guys!


----------



## RPC (Dec 18, 2011)

Kim plays gardening


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Kim plays gardening


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Kim plays gardening


I was poking fun at him (saying he plays 'goats') earlier...so he said I play gardening.  You sorta had to be there...


----------



## RPC (Dec 18, 2011)

HAHAHA So hows bout that game today......I think it is because you made that goat milk fudge everyone wants. Maybe you should ship it to the players and we coulda won some more games LOL. I hope you had a nice relaxing day.

In other news my fat pig of a goat Nubian who also likes to look anorexic now eats more then Caliber. Caliber on the other hand is a little special and tries to drink threw his nose. He also likes to be burped after every bottle, well I burp them both, and tonight he let out a really good one. They are growing like weeds and I am really happy with them. I think they change so fast. Every feeding they get to be a little more fun. I like to get out of the pen and wait for them to stop looking for me and watch them run and chase each other and just play. I wish it was spring and they could be out running all over the place but Nubian is always cold so I don't take them out of their pen much.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 19, 2011)

That game was awesome.  
I'll take 1-13 over 0-14.  

Caliber snorted and complained through every bottle, like he couldn't get the milk fast enough.  I told him if he'd just shut up and suck he'd be fine....but would he listen?? NO.

Take a lil kid's coat / sweater and put it on Nubian (just cut out a spot for him to pee through) and he'll be warmer.  Once they get to running around, they usually warm up fine.

I'm really glad they have eachother, lonely kids are miserable.


----------



## RPC (Dec 19, 2011)

I am also really happy I got Nubian I think Caliber would be horribly lonely with out a play mate. Nubian eats a lot faster then Caliber now too so he is always done first and trying to get the bottle out of calibers mouth. That's right Kim I am feeding both at the same time now.


----------



## RPC (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I weighed the boys today. Nubian was 2 weeks old yesterday and came into this world at 9 pounds and he is now 14 lbs. 4oz. Caliber will be 3 weeks tomorrow, he came into this world at 8 pounds and is now 15 lbs and 12 oz. They were none to happy about being weighed but I got it done. I used a bag and a fish digital scale that I bought myself the other day as my Christmas present.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I weighed the boys today and they have only gained 3 pounds in the last week but they are a little under the weather. Nubian is now17.7 pounds and he is 3 weeks and 2 days old. Caliber weighs 18.12 pounds and is 1 month old today.


----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

Calibers twin is about 20-21 pounds so he has been a few pounds bigger each week.


----------

